# Training books



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello!

As some of you know, I have not gotten a Havanese yet, but being the type of person that has to research the heck out of everything, I was wondering if anyone can refer a great training book (preferrably Havanese specific--but any will do)

I've seen someone named Tom King referenced here. I'm not familiar with him--is he the guru?

Anyway, any help would be great--I'm trying to be 150% prepared for a new puppy (if there is such a possibility!)

Thanks all!
Susan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm sure someone else can answer this much better than I can, but wanted to tell you that the little "pups" in your avatar are adorable!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Susan-
I was like you and needed to be as prepared as possible. I was recommended "Puppies for Dummies", " Housebreaking for Dummies" "How to Housebreak in 7 days" and also got the DVD and book "How to raise a puppy you can live with". Wow, I guess that sounds like alot:biggrin1: I got these tips from the forum members.
I have young kids too and I think watching the DVD helped them get prepared and we talked alot about how to treat a puppy.

Good luck!

Oh, I forgot one other too- Ian Dunbar's Before and after Getting your Puppy


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I think Tom King once bred Havanese dogs, a long long time ago, as the story goes anyhow.. I belive he is now breeding some rare new breed, called the Havana Silk Dog (HSD). 

Although not an AKC recognised breed, it is affiliated with other less known clubs, such as the CKC and NAKC.

I'm sure he is still a very viable source of info though, as he had bred the havanese for many years. :biggrin1: :ear:

Kimberly from Havtahava, I would say is the forums 'resident breeder' and knows much!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL.. wow, that looks like something I would of wrote.. lol

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lulubella said:


> Hello!
> 
> As some of you know, I have not gotten a Havanese yet, but being the type of person that has to research the heck out of everything, I was wondering if anyone can refer a great training book (preferrably Havanese specific--but any will do)
> 
> ...


I have a better way for you to be altogether prepared. You can help me out with Milo's little brother (Bailey, I think). I can drop him off at your house for a couple of hours here and there and you can practice first hand. 

There are some books and I'll get you links to them asap. Oh BTW, just to tempt you more, here he is.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Milo has a brother?!?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, he will have. He's four weeks old so he's still with his mama.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

lulubella said:


> Hello!
> 
> As some of you know, I have not gotten a Havanese yet, but being the type of person that has to research the heck out of everything, I was wondering if anyone can refer a great training book (preferrably Havanese specific--but any will do)
> 
> ...


BTW, I'm in love with your kids.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay! Congrats to you and Milo.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri! CONGRATS! That is SO exciting. I didn't know you were shopping around for #2 already. 

Susan, Havanese oriented books that are good: The Joyous Havanese and The Havanese.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Ian Dunbar has a video out for kids getting puppies. How to act around them,train them etc.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny, I just got you the link to the Joyous Havanese. Amazon.com: The Joyous Havanese: Kathryn Braund: Books

I don't want to hijack Susan's thread, so I'll start one for Bailey(?). And I wasn't looking. Recent events just pushed me in that direction.

Sorry Susan, I just thought you'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

*OMG Geri!!*

I am SO jealous!!! I saw that puppy on their website the other day and I went to show someone this morning and he was gone! I am SO happy for you though--he's beautiful!!!:clap2:

I figured since I don't have a furbaby yet, I'd put my human babies on!

BTW--they're STILL talking about Milo!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't be silly, Geri! I love to hear good news!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susan,

I really think the kids should meet Bailey when he comes home -- maybe even on their own turf. It might be easier to get the little one to interact easily since everything will be new to him. Then when you get yours they'll know just what to do.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds good to me!!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all once again!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, I like these two books: " How to raise a puppy that you can live with" and " Puppies for Dummies" I also read "Havanese by Diane Klumb" to understand the breed. It was very helpful. 

I also really appreciate and treasure the great support I have received from my breeder. Her experience and knowledge has helped me prepare better to take care of these precious furkids. 

You are in for many many years of lots of fun and unconditional love! Good luck!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My two favorite books for preparation have already been listed _*How To Raise A Puppy You Can Live*_ With and _*The Havanese*_.

For children, I have bought a few copies of _*Puppy Training for Kids*_ by Sarah Whitehead. Here is the summary as written on Amazon.com:
Kids and puppies make natural friends. This heavily illustrated guide is written especially for kids, with information on dogs and how they develop and grow. Just as important are easy-to-understand instructions for boys and girls on puppy training and care-always with an emphasis on fun. Kids learn what to feed puppies and how much to give them, and how to play games that are safe and enjoyable. They also learn basics of puppy handling and grooming, giving commands and teaching obedience, tricks they can teach young canines, and much more. There are instructive and charming full-color photographs throughout the book. Suitable for ages 9-12, or 4-8 with parents' guidance.​


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Your lil ones are really adorable. I would definitely even try the local library and see what books they have, flip through and read info on training and find out what you are most comfortable with. I tend to like a lot of the training books that have applications for small dogs. Cause it is a little different and so are toy breeds. If you have specifics, let us know and be sure to post photos as soon as you find your new family member!

Amanda


----------



## letsdance (Apr 6, 2008)

*TRAINING*

I am new to the list and have a 3.5 year old Havanese. I used housetraining or breaking for dummies; had a personal trainer work with us - she came during the house breaking process; the crate training and basic obedience.
He was successfully housetrained by confining him to an x-pen when he was not being watched carefully.
He has had group obedience training and is now in agility.
I was surprised at how happy he is when he has something to do. He has taken to the agility quickly and gets very excited when we go to school.
I can't imagine anyone considering the Havanese any less trainable than the poodle.
I hope to post a photo of him at play soon.

Thanks for reading.
letsdance


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Letsdance, welcome to the forum. We need pictures and a name for your talented furbaby!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is my first dog ever and I found the "How to raise a puppy that you can live with" very helpful.
I also had a trainer come to the home once a week for the first couple (I think it was 6) in order to train ME so I could help Henry have a good childhood and keep him safe and me sane with puppy issues.
I then went to another trainer who helped me teach Henry his name, walk on a leash etc etc.
Then once he had all his shots we were ready for PetSmart Puppy Training Group classes.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I really liked My Smart Puppy - and it could be used for older dogs too.

But I did what Amanda suggested. I took out piles of books from the library and gleaned bits from each, then buying only one or two that I knew I'd want to keep.


----------

